# Best HGH out of these?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kigtropin

jintropin

Ansomone

Diamontropin

Hygetropin ( I assume this? What would be 2nd?)


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

everyone rates hygetropin but I dont get the hype really, I've got a bunch of it in my fridge, I took a dose of 10-15iu day before I came off, not one single side effect, I geniunely believe these have a low dose of gh in the vial or none at all. Usually get something from gh, when I took pharma I got tight feelings in my hands at high dose


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

S123 said:


> everyone rates hygetropin but I dont get the hype really, I've got a bunch of it in my fridge, I took a dose of 10-15iu day before I came off, not one single side effect, I geniunely believe these have a low dose of gh in the vial or none at all. Usually get something from gh, when I took pharma I got tight feelings in my hands at high dose


 I use 4iu hyge green top EOD and get what I'd say is tight wrists and fingers for a good half day

Not used other brands to compare against though


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I use 4iu hyge green top EOD and get what I'd say is tight wrists and fingers for a good half day
> 
> Not used other brands to compare against though


 I used the black tops, same company though I used ones from TM, you? Shouldn't really make a dif though as the auth code checked out.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

G-man99 said:


> I use 4iu hyge green top EOD and get what I'd say is tight wrists and fingers for a good half day
> 
> Not used other brands to compare against though


 What was the aim with 4iu eod? Fat loss? Was it a single AM shot or?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> What was the aim with 4iu eod? Fat loss? Was it a single AM shot or?


 Single shot before bed mostly but as I work shifts then sometimes 1hr pre workout.

Health, fat loss, ageing is main use

It's 5iu shots not 4 as got 10iu vials


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

S123 said:


> I used the black tops, same company though I used ones from TM, you? Shouldn't really make a dif though as the auth code checked out.


 Not from TM, private source I've used for 7+ years so I know it's legit

Yeah black and green the same just 8iu or 10iu vial


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

These are the hygetropin, real or fake anyone know? I got the guy to send me pics.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Not from TM, private source I've used for 7+ years so I know it's legit
> 
> Yeah black and green the same just 8iu or 10iu vial


 How you finding them now you've been running a good few weeks? Have you noticed anything yet?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

stone14 said:


> These are the hygetropin, real or fake anyone know? I got the guy to send me pics.
> 
> View attachment 156987


 Those are the hygetropin.com.cn version, which will probably contain some GH but the Hygene ones are considered much better


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> These are the hygetropin, real or fake anyone know? I got the guy to send me pics.
> 
> View attachment 156987
> 
> ...


 Mine have the counterfeit scratch off panel on them. Hygene not .cn

Those are the copies


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> How you finding them now you've been running a good few weeks? Have you noticed anything yet?


 Difficult to tell as I had 8 days off and hit the booze and food hard on holiday.

Skin looks better and I look leaner without really trying to hard. Just eating clean again but more than I did before my break. Just using 150mg test now every 7 days


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

stone14 said:


> These are the hygetropin, real or fake anyone know? I got the guy to send me pics.
> 
> View attachment 156987
> 
> ...


 Fake,

They actually market them as 'Replica black tops' whatever the fuk that means.

As stated, they may contain some HGH, or could be peptides or even nothing in them at all.

Would avoid.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks guys I will leave those hygetropin then. I thought the price was too good to be true. Finding affordable worthwhile HGH is s hassle


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

stone14 said:


> Thanks guys I will leave those hygetropin then. I thought the price was too good to be true. Finding affordable worthwhile HGH is s hassle


 5iu is around the price of a premium pint of lager for genuine hyge

Just under 5 pound


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Nick Fastgro said:


> I tried several times - no results - went to check my blood and test IGF-1 after 14 days (first on day 1 second test in 14 days according to the rules) to get some reliable results - no IGF-1 change (means nothing but f$%,*ing powder inside). I dropped it into a dustbin. Try some legit staff same prices - it is doable. All this jingtropin, hugetropin blue tops, yellow tops, green tops is same Chinese s**t. Go genuine if want to see results and utilze gh full potential. I was in your shoes some time ago. Now I am happy to by top quality products saving money. Reach me in private I will explain you what to do and aswer all your gh questions (I've been into it for 20 years now).


 Why not share this information here publically so we can all learn from your 20 year experience?

Talking about the use of any product here is permitted.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ansomone, period, haven't used in over a year but lately been looking back at pics and training videos of when i was running it and looked very good but main thing was didn't have a single injury or joint problem, already coming up with a story To justify the grands I'm about to drop on couple thousand IU's to the mrs lol.

This is my blood results on ansomone and what you should be aiming for after a single 10iu shot. Lines up with some paperwork I think @Pscarbshowed me years ago.

Was 20x that max natural limit!


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Someone need to run an igf1 after using the black top hygetropin, there isn't much bloodwork anywhere


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

S123 said:


> Someone need to run an igf1 after using the black top hygetropin, there isn't much bloodwork anywhere


 Just run a actual growth hormone test like the one I posted, sure it was like £50.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Growth hormone ones aren't very useful, it's the igf1 spike I'm looking for, peptides boost hgh for a short while


----------



## amyc87 (Oct 30, 2018)

Can anyone help me out.

Single mum of two- previously fit-ish (15% body fat)

Gained 2 stone, tried to lose it by boxing, cardio, Injecting HGH. First lot I bought was £160 and I did 3iu a day for 8 weeks. Bought some new stuff which is more expensive and I've been injecting for 2 weeks yet ive just read on here that its probably fake as its in a 34.2mg pen and not dispensed in this amount. Worried sick that I could have been injecting insulin. (previous needed to be mixed so i paid extra for the pen for ease of use)

currently 5'9 12st 11lb- aim to be 10st 5lb

Please help!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

amyc87 said:


> Can anyone help me out.
> 
> Single mum of two- previously fit-ish (15% body fat)
> 
> ...


 The pen you have is likely to be insulin, it definitely isn't hgh. Hgh will not help you lose fat, reduce your calories more and exercise consistently.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Maybe take the Ansomone out and compare the others as they are generics. Ansomone shouldn't be in that list!


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Dark sim said:


> The pen you have is likely to be insulin, it definitely isn't hgh. Hgh will not help you lose fat, reduce your calories more and exercise consistently.


 I thought hgh assisted, at least a little bit, with fat loss?


----------



## Intel.Imperitive (Dec 8, 2018)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I thought hgh assisted, at least a little bit, with fat loss?


 It does help with fat loss around the 15-20+ IUs a week.

The HGH you bought, can you tell me the company names of both of them? The first batch you bought and the second?


----------

